# DVC v. Marriott Vacation Club - Beware!



## ndang3 (Dec 6, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think many people would be looking to trade into DVC in HHI. Too many other options there. Most people would be looking to trade into DVC resorts on WDW property. It seems to happen often enough in RCI, not sure why it would be any different with II. People here seem to have their expectations straight.


If you read the previous comments, someone mentioned finally getting in Disney's HHI through II. Regardless, why would anyone give up their DVC points where they own or can get in places like the Rivieria, Grand Floridian, Contemporary, Poly, The Boardwalk, Animal Kindom Lodge, etc... to stay at a Marriott???? Sorry, but there's no comparison. We own Vistana because Westin is a step up from Marriott in our book and to have the ability to travel to other places DVC doesn't have a property...but Disney is the top brand in II no doubt and hands down incomparable.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 6, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> If you read the previous comments, someone mentioned finally getting in Disney's HHI through II. Regardless, why would anyone give up their DVC points where they own or can get in places like the Rivieria, Grand Floridian, Contemporary, Poly, The Boardwalk, Animal Kindom Lodge, etc... to stay at a Marriott???? Sorry, but there's no comparison. We own Vistana because Westin is a step up from Marriott in our book and to have the ability to travel to other places DVC doesn't have a property...but Disney is the top brand in II no doubt and hands down incomparable.


While DVC may be a top tiered brand, inside their villas, they have a lot to be desired. They have a longer than usual refurbishment cycle (where do the MFs go?) when compared to other hotel brand timeshares. If it wasn't for the resorts that the rooms are located in, they aren't anything special. DVC is what it is because of location, location, location. The rooms are nothing special and anyone can visit the resorts. Something not as easy to do with a Marriott or a Westin.

Also, the only post I can find that references trading in to HHI is #17 and I believe they were referencing a previous trade into HHI many years ago. Not something they were expecting in the future.


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> While DVC may be a top tiered brand, inside their villas, they have a lot to be desired. They have a longer than usual refurbishment cycle (where do the MFs go?) when compared to other hotel brand timeshares. If it wasn't for the resorts that the rooms are located in, they aren't anything special. DVC is what it is because of location, location, location. The rooms are nothing special and anyone can visit the resorts. Something not as easy to do with a Marriott or a Westin.
> 
> Also, the only post I can find that references trading in to HHI is #17 and I believe they were referencing a previous trade into HHI many years ago. Not something they were expecting in the future.


Uhh, not sure what you’re talking about and which DVC resort is left to be desired. I can assure you I’ve stayed at almost all the dvc (Disney vacation club which are the deluxe resorts, we’re not talking moderate or below like the All-Stars here) resorts at different locations and I’ve stayed at numerous MVC including the ones everyone raves about in Hawaii Ko’Olina and Maui. If you like finding pubic hair on bathroom floors, stained sheets and mildewy dingy smells then I guess MVC is a better fit for you. A two bedroom villa at the most desired MVC locations don’t even cost $1000 a night. A 2 br at the Floridian, Riveria, Contemporary you name the deluxe resort they run much higher than $1000 a night. Plus dvc resales hold their value. You won’t find a dvc resale for $500 buddy. We snagged a gold week in a 2-br St. John Vistana resale for $500.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Uhh, not sure what you’re talking about and which DVC resort is left to be desired. I can assure you I’ve stayed at almost all the dvc (Disney vacation club which are the deluxe resorts, we’re not talking moderate or below like the All-Stars here) resorts at different locations and I’ve stayed at numerous MVC including the ones everyone raves about in Hawaii Ko’Olina and Maui. If you like finding pubic hair on bathroom floors, stained sheets and mildewy dingy smells then I guess MVC is a better fit for you. A two bedroom villa at the most desired MVC locations don’t even cost $1000 a night. A 2 br at the Floridian, Riveria, Contemporary you name the deluxe resort they run much higher than $1000 a night. Plus dvc resales hold their value. You won’t find a dvc resale for $500 buddy. We snagged a gold week in a 2-br St. John Vistana resale for $500.



Here on TUG we who are interested in Disney vacations are pretty much well aware of the difference between Disney hotels and Disney timeshares. No one compares Disney's All-Star hotels with other high-end timeshares. There's no doubt, Disney timeshares hold a resale value better than any other system, and it's very expensive to pay cash rates for stays in Disney timeshares. That's exactly as to be expected because no other timeshares are as enmeshed with an overall vacation experience than that offered by Disney - where the Disney-branded theme parks are a unique draw, the "pixie dust" is everywhere even extending to Hilton Head and Hawaii, and most members/guests in the timeshares/hotels are perfectly happy to never step one foot off of Disney property. Disney could put a theme park in the middle of a swamp and make a mint of money surrounding it with hotels and timeshares - oh but wait, that's exactly what they did! Minus that captive audience factor there's no way that Disney timeshares wouldn't be as susceptible to the ravages of the external resale market as every other timeshare.

If members/guests were not captive to the overall theme park experience, and we were comparing each company's building/unit layouts and different management styles, I agree with @dioxide45 that Disney pales in comparison to some. My comparison is to the Marriott timeshares I own which have larger units, more comfortable beds, busier onsite activities schedules AND more activities outreach in the surrounding community, more-frequent soft- and hard-goods refurbishments (5 and 10 years,) and, higher housekeeping standards (which I know can be hit-or-miss and maybe I've just been unlucky during my numerous Disney stays.)

As for cash rates, again, the captive audience factor supports Disney's sky-high cash rates. If it weren't "SOLD OUT" on the website I'd be able to give you comparison figures for a cash stay in my SurfWatch 3BR July week. As far as availability, I've never had a problem finding cash-rate availability at Disney timeshares. (Again, maybe that's just luck, or the fact that I don't do stays at Disney when it's most crowded.)

It's okay for all of us to have different opinions about all the different timeshares - TUG exists because we all like different things! I'm writing this as a self-admitted Disney freak who loves DisneyWorld but my husband does not, which is why we bought Marriott without ever feeling that it was inferior to DVC. Fortunately it's possible for me to indulge my Disney love with cash stays and DVC owner rentals, and we're enjoying the best of both worlds.

I am sorry that you found horrible housekeeping issues during your Marriott stays. We Marriott owners find that the onsite GM's are generally responsive to legitimate guest complaints so next time, you should stop at the front desk and ask to speak to the GM.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Uhh, not sure what you’re talking about and which DVC resort is left to be desired. I can assure you I’ve stayed at almost all the dvc (Disney vacation club which are the deluxe resorts, we’re not talking moderate or below like the All-Stars here) resorts at different locations and I’ve stayed at numerous MVC including the ones everyone raves about in Hawaii Ko’Olina and Maui. If you like finding pubic hair on bathroom floors, stained sheets and mildewy dingy smells then I guess MVC is a better fit for you. A two bedroom villa at the most desired MVC locations don’t even cost $1000 a night. A 2 br at the Floridian, Riviera, Contemporary you name the deluxe resort they run much higher than $1000 a night. Plus dvc resales hold their value. You won’t find a dvc resale for $500 buddy. We snagged a gold week in a 2-br St. John Vistana resale for $500.


Most certainly housekeeping issues can happen anywhere. I am sure some have found the same at a Disney resort. We certainly haven't found what you say you have at a MVC. We have been to five DVC resorts and stayed in studios in each one, never were we afforded a king bed. Though OKW did have two doubles/queens. I am simply comparing the accommodation. Not trying to put DVC down. They have fantastic resorts and can get the prices they charge because of their location. The location and convenience is what is driving the price. The same reason why a Deluxe hotel room on property costs much more than a comparable one that isn't a Disney hotel offsite.

I certainly was also not comparing resale value. The good thing though, you can get the same or better accommodations for a much cheaper resale price than DVC by buying Marriott, Vistana or other non DVC timeshare.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 7, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> Here on TUG we who are interested in Disney vacations are pretty much well aware of the difference between Disney hotels and Disney timeshares. No one compares Disney's All-Star hotels with other high-end timeshares. There's no doubt, Disney timeshares hold a resale value better than any other system, and it's very expensive to pay cash rates for stays in Disney timeshares. That's exactly as to be expected because no other timeshares are as enmeshed with an overall vacation experience than that offered by Disney - where the Disney-branded theme parks are a unique draw, the "pixie dust" is everywhere even extending to Hilton Head and Hawaii, and most members/guests in the timeshares/hotels are perfectly happy to never step one foot off of Disney property. Disney could put a theme park in the middle of a swamp and make a mint of money surrounding it with hotels and timeshares - oh but wait, that's exactly what they did! Minus that captive audience factor there's no way that Disney timeshares wouldn't be as susceptible to the ravages of the external resale market as every other timeshare.
> 
> If members/guests were not captive to the overall theme park experience, and we were comparing each company's building/unit layouts and different management styles, I agree with @dioxide45 that Disney pales in comparison to some. My comparison is to the Marriott timeshares I own which have larger units, more comfortable beds, busier onsite activities schedules AND more activities outreach in the surrounding community, more-frequent soft- and hard-goods refurbishments (5 and 10 years,) and, higher housekeeping standards (which I know can be hit-or-miss and maybe I've just been unlucky during my numerous Disney stays.)
> 
> ...


Couldn’t agree more.

I have my last two trades into DVC using my RCI points coming up in Jan. While I’m looking forward to being in the renovated rooms at SSR, I’d much rather stay at a Marriott or Sheraton in Orlando. There really is no comparison to the rooms. One of the only things that DVC has over Marriott is the soap! The H2O products are killer. The sea marine shampoo and the sea salt body wash is absolutely better than Marriott bath soaps. Other than that… Marriott resorts are a Better choice. I always thought I wanted to be “in the bubble”. But after a lackluster stay at AKL, I’d rather the room I’m currently in at Sheraton vistana resort (which is probably the worst orlando resort in all of MVW).


----------



## CPNY (Dec 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Now don't be ragging on SVR.   Though I kind of agree, I would probably stay at any other Sheraton or Marriott timeshare in Orlando over SVR (except perhaps Harbour Lake).
> 
> Looks like we are neighbors this week. We are over in Falls. While not renovated, we love the room. I actually prefer this section over the Lakes/Fountains side.


Excellent! I’ll be here all week, hopefully we’ll get to say hello. I’m in the same room I had last time. Def not ragging on it, It’s becoming my favorite for Disney trips. It’s super close and the room I am in is huge. In the summer, I’d stay at a resort with better pools. The ones here are awful


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> Here on TUG we who are interested in Disney vacations are pretty much well aware of the difference between Disney hotels and Disney timeshares. No one compares Disney's All-Star hotels with other high-end timeshares. There's no doubt, Disney timeshares hold a resale value better than any other system, and it's very expensive to pay cash rates for stays in Disney timeshares. That's exactly as to be expected because no other timeshares are as enmeshed with an overall vacation experience than that offered by Disney - where the Disney-branded theme parks are a unique draw, the "pixie dust" is everywhere even extending to Hilton Head and Hawaii, and most members/guests in the timeshares/hotels are perfectly happy to never step one foot off of Disney property. Disney could put a theme park in the middle of a swamp and make a mint of money surrounding it with hotels and timeshares - oh but wait, that's exactly what they did! Minus that captive audience factor there's no way that Disney timeshares wouldn't be as susceptible to the ravages of the external resale market as every other timeshare.
> 
> If members/guests were not captive to the overall theme park experience, and we were comparing each company's building/unit layouts and different management styles, I agree with @dioxide45 that Disney pales in comparison to some. My comparison is to the Marriott timeshares I own which have larger units, more comfortable beds, busier onsite activities schedules AND more activities outreach in the surrounding community, more-frequent soft- and hard-goods refurbishments (5 and 10 years,) and, higher housekeeping standards (which I know can be hit-or-miss and maybe I've just been unlucky during my numerous Disney stays.)
> 
> ...


_“My comparison is to the Marriott timeshares I own which have larger units, more comfortable beds, busier onsite activities schedules AND more activities outreach in the surrounding community, more-frequent soft- and hard-goods refurbishments (5 and 10 years,) and, higher housekeeping standards (which I know can be hit-or-miss and maybe I've just been unlucky during my numerous Disney stays.)”_

could not disagree more. We’ve traveled a bit and hate most if not all of our Marriott stays. Too many properties all owned by franchisors so the standards are totally inconsistent. Our friend is an executive at Hilton and can attest. Disney has 15 timeshare properties and are all maintained by Disney. I can assure you the quality brand, quality standards, superb customer service and  consistency. I can give you many examples of a cast member going above an beyond but don’t have the time. Whenever we’ve had an issue at a Marriott it’s a stare and silence or a shrug pretty much.

_[*Moderator Note*: Edited to clarify quoted content] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Most certainly housekeeping issues can happen anywhere. I am sure some have found the same at a Disney resort. We certainly haven't found what you say you have at a MVC. We have been to five DVC resorts and stayed in studios in each one, never were we afforded a king bed. Though OKW did have two doubles/queens. I am simply comparing the accommodation. Not trying to put DVC down. They have fantastic resorts and can get the prices they charge because of their location. The location and convenience is what is driving the price. The same reason why a Deluxe hotel room on property costs much more than a comparable one that isn't a Disney hotel offsite.
> 
> I certainly was also not comparing resale value. The good thing though, you can get the same or better accommodations for a much cheaper resale price than DVC by buying Marriott, Vistana or other non DVC timeshare.


The price and reputation of DVC is not just because of their location. We have stayed at dvc and have had no desire to go to the parks so it has nothing to do with the parks or being on property. It’s about the complete experience. You’ve obviously never stayed at the Riveria for example. There’s a signature rooftop dining experience Topolinos excellent Italian fare. The rooms are gorgeous. As soon as you enter there is the fantastic distinctive and familiar  “Disney smell”. No one knows what it is but when we smell it we know it’s Disney. Tell me which Marriott property is so great I would love to try. They’re all needing refurbishment, the furniture is gross, the beds are not comfortable, you’re sure to find pubic hair in the bathrooms and the smell is old mildew to say the least. When I’ve called to ask for something the response time is about 8 hours.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Too many properties all owned by franchisors so the standards are totally inconsistent.


Marriott timeshares are owned by franchisees?


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> _“My comparison is to the Marriott timeshares I own which have larger units, more comfortable beds, busier onsite activities schedules AND more activities outreach in the surrounding community, more-frequent soft- and hard-goods refurbishments (5 and 10 years,) and, higher housekeeping standards (which I know can be hit-or-miss and maybe I've just been unlucky during my numerous Disney stays.)”_
> 
> could not disagree more. We’ve traveled a bit and hate most if not all of our Marriott stays. Too many properties all owned by franchisors so the standards are totally inconsistent. Our friend is an executive at Hilton and can attest. Disney has 15 timeshare properties and are all maintained by Disney. I can assure you the quality brand, quality standards, superb customer service and  consistency. I can give you many examples of a cast member going above an beyond but don’t have the time. Whenever we’ve had an issue at a Marriott it’s a stare and silence or a shrug pretty much.
> 
> _[*Moderator Note*: Edited to clarify quoted content] <-- SueDonJ_



Nothing wrong at all with each of us having our favorites for different reasons - with timeshares "one size fits all" definitely doesn't ring true! But I question why it's necessary for you to have criticize the timeshares that aren't Disney-branded in order to enhance your preference for those that are, because it sure gives you the appearance of "methinks you doth protest too much." You need to realize that those of us who are pushing back against your all-encompassing criticism of all things Not Disney also have the benefit of multiple stays in both companies' timeshares. Our purpose here isn't to bash Disney, it's to explain why we - same as you - have a personal preference for one over the other.

I do want to correct one point on which you are simply wrong - Marriott-branded timeshares are not now and never have been, "owned by franchisors." They are all managed by Marriott Vacations Worldwide, which is a completely separate company from the Marriott, Int'l hotel company. Even prior to the timeshare segment being spun off of Marriott, Int'l to the separate Marriott Vacations Worldwide timeshare company, it was only hotel properties that were franchised, never timeshare properties. It's simply not a legitimate criticism to level against Marriott Vacation Club timeshares.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> Marriott timeshares are owned by franchisees?



They are not.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> “My comparison is to the Marriott timeshares I own which have larger units, more comfortable beds, busier onsite activities schedules AND more activities outreach in the surrounding community, more-frequent soft- and hard-goods refurbishments (5 and 10 years,) and, higher housekeeping standards (which I know can be hit-or-miss and maybe I've just been unlucky during my numerous Disney stays.)” could not disagree more. We’ve traveled a bit and hate most if not all of our Marriott stays. Too many properties all owned by franchisors so the standards are totally inconsistent. Our friend is an executive at Hilton and can attest. Disney has 15 timeshare properties and are all maintained by Disney. I can assure you the quality brand, quality standards, superb customer service and  consistency. I can give you many examples of a cast member going above an beyond but don’t have the time. Whenever we’ve had an issue at a Marriott it’s a stare and silence or a shrug pretty much.


You seem to be comparing much of your experience to Marriott hotels. All Marriott timeshare properties are managed by Marriott Vacation Club None operated by different franchisors. The only licensee here is Marriott Vacation Club, operating the timeshares under an agreement with Marriott International. ALl of the big brands now operate this way. I certainly agree with customer service, but I interact with employees very little and am in the room a lot. I put more importance on the resort and room experience.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> The price and reputation of DVC is not just because of their location. We have stayed at dvc and have had no desire to go to the parks so it has nothing to do with the parks or being on property. It’s about the complete experience. You’ve obviously never stayed at the Riveria for example. There’s a signature rooftop dining experience Topolinos excellent Italian fare. The rooms are gorgeous. As soon as you enter there is the fantastic distinctive and familiar  “Disney smell”. No one knows what it is but when we smell it we know it’s Disney. Tell me which Marriott property is so great I would love to try. *They’re all needing refurbishment, the furniture is gross, the beds are not comfortable, you’re sure to find pubic hair in the bathrooms and the smell is old mildew to say the least. When I’ve called to ask for something the response time is about 8 hours.*


It seems you are again comparing DVC to a Marriott hotel. Most (if not all) of the Marriott timeshare properties go through a full refurbishment every 10 years and a soft good refurbishment every 5 years. That is certainly more often that DVC does it. How many people were complaining about the SSR rooms before the latest refurbishment? When was the last time that resort had a full redo of the rooms?

We were just at Marriott's Ocean Pointe, they renovated one of their buildings last year. They were due to renovate another this year but was dleayed due to supply chain issues. They renovate a building every five years with one building being done every year. Going through the 5/10 year cycle.

I would also argue that it still has a lot to do about the location. If it wasn't about the location, Vero Beach, HHI and Aulani would have sold much faster than they did and there wouldn't be talk about them dropping the first two resorts I mentioned once their deed expiration dates hit.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> Marriott timeshares are owned by franchisees?


They aren't. @ndang3 seems to be comparing DVC with their local airport Marriott hotel.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 7, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> Nothing wrong at all with each of us having our favorites for different reasons - with timeshares "one size fits all" definitely doesn't ring true! But I question why it's necessary for you to have criticize the timeshares that aren't Disney-branded in order to enhance your preference for those that are, because it sure gives you the appearance of "methinks you doth protest too much." You need to realize that those of us who are pushing back against your all-encompassing criticism of all things Not Disney also have the benefit of multiple stays in both companies' timeshares. Our purpose here isn't to bash Disney, it's to explain why we - same as you - have a personal preference for one over the other.
> 
> I do want to correct one point on which you are simply wrong - Marriott-branded timeshares are not now and never have been, "owned by franchisors." They are all managed by Marriott Vacations Worldwide, which is a completely separate company from the Marriott, Int'l hotel company. Even prior to the timeshare segment being spun off of Marriott, Int'l to the separate Marriott Vacations Worldwide timeshare company, it was only hotel properties that were franchised, never timeshare properties. It's simply not a legitimate criticism to level against Marriott Vacation Club timeshares.



And I want to add, no franchisor of the size and variety of classes of Marriott is more meticulous about maintenance of brand standards than they are.  I have stayed in many Marriott hotels and have never experienced any of the wild accusations ndang3 has made against them.  I agree with you that we all have opinions, but that particular one is just....bizarre.  Are there mistakes made at Marriott?  Of course, just like there are at DVC resorts and any other hospitality operation.  But to broadbrush Marriott hotels as if they were a fleabag chain confounds me.

_[*Moderator Note*: Edited to reflect edit in the quoted text.] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Ok good luck! HHI and GC consistently sell out at 11 mo with very little movement. Obviously some people have emergencies and other things come up, but dvc has an internal waitlist system while mvc does not I believe so as soon as any property is released someone within dvc is able to snag it. ...



A second point on which you are simply wrong:

Although the Marriott Vacation Club Weeks side of the house does not have a waitlist system, the Marriott Destination Club points side does in fact have one and many DC Points members have reported successfully using it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> The price and reputation of DVC is not just because of their location. We have stayed at dvc and have had no desire to go to the parks so it has nothing to do with the parks or being on property. It’s about the complete experience. You’ve obviously never stayed at the Riveria for example. There’s a signature rooftop dining experience Topolinos excellent Italian fare. The rooms are gorgeous. As soon as you enter there is the fantastic distinctive and familiar  “Disney smell”. No one knows what it is but when we smell it we know it’s Disney. Tell me which Marriott property is so great I would love to try. They’re all needing refurbishment, the furniture is gross, the beds are not comfortable, you’re sure to find pubic hair in the bathrooms and the smell is old mildew to say the least. When I’ve called to ask for something the response time is about 8 hours.


What Marriott Vacation Club resort did you try?  I am asking about actual Marriott?  Marriott resorts are the best, followed by Westin.  I am talking timeshares, not hotel rooms.  There is a difference.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> not sure what you’re talking about and which DVC resort is left to be desired.


Consider the "second generation" DVC resorts: BCV, BRV, BWV, and SSR, all of which share the same basic layout.

As 1BRs, the living area is small but not ridiculously so. The kitchen is a little cramped, but again it is not horrible. In the 2BR configuration, the living room is vastly under-sized for the sleeping capacity of the unit. The dining room table sits at most four people comfortably---except in BRV, where it is more like 2-3. The balconies are barely big enough for two small and uncomfortable chairs and a very small side table. And, my personal pet peeve: the fridges do not have ice makers.

A lot of these things got fixed in later designs, but there _still_ isn't a 2BR DVC unit with a dining table that seats more than four people in a unit rated for at least eight.

As stand-alone resorts, the DVC units don't measure up to the best of the rest in Orlando. It is only when you consider them in the larger context of the larger Walt Disney World that the resorts are able to command what they do.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Regardless, why would anyone give up their DVC points where they own or can get in places like the Rivieria, Grand Floridian, Contemporary, Poly, The Boardwalk, Animal Kindom Lodge, etc...


This seems like a reasonable question, but one doesn't need to know the answer to "why" to understand that for whatever reason, some DVC members simply do deposit their points to an exchange company. It's what's allowed me to exchange into multiple DVC resorts over the last 10 years while they were in RCI. There's no reason to believe this won't continue with the move to II.



ndang3 said:


> However, for those of you who think you'll able to use Hyatt, MVC, Hilton, etc...to get in to DVC....you'll be surprised...We own both Vistana and DVC and DVC is EXTREMELY hard to get in....remember there are only like 15 DVC properties. If you don't own at HHI or Grand Californian, you can forget getting in those two places through II guaranteed



This is a little bit of "tell me you don't understand how timeshare exchanges work without telling me you don't understand how timeshare exchanges work." If DVC owners choose to deposit points into their exchange company - which we've seen they do - then DVC will make units available to users of that exchange company. Those units will no longer be available for internal booking by DVC owners - they are deposited into the exchange company. The owners of other timeshares who want to make an exchange will not be competing against DVC owners booking internally; they'll be competing against each other within II. It's quite possible that those owners, yes, will not be able to book HHI or Grand Californian, because DVC will likely not deposit them into II (just as they haven't been deposited to RCI for years). But it's certain that DVC units will be deposited, and II members will be able to exchange into them. I'm not an II member so I can't speculate how easy or difficult it will be, but I can say that in RCI it hasn't been very difficult to book SSR or OKW during the times I've wanted.

EDIT: Now that the thread has been split, this post is more suited to the other thread (DVC moving to II) than this one (DVC vs. Marriott). Sorry it’s kind of off topic for this thread! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 7, 2021)

For staying in the resort, as bnoble pointed out, the living areas are nicer in size in Marriott resorts, the kitchens have more room for food storage and cooking, and the internet access at Marriott resorts is faster as well, so streaming movies has been a better experience.  

But when we want to be onsite, nothing beats Disney.  Our kids and grandkids are staying at Saratoga Springs in January, and we will be at Old Key West.  They will be cramped, but we rarely take a full day off to spend much time in the unit.


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> Marriott timeshares are owned by franchisees?


Yeah, if you know anything about the hospitality industry, the brands pay the brick and mortar owners to slap their name on the buildings. Marriott pays the owner to put their name on the structure. Someone else typically manages the operations. I suggest you read the investor filings. Disney own and manages all their properties.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Yeah, if you know anything about the hospitality industry, the brands pay the brick and mortar owners to slap their name on the buildings. Marriott pays the owner to put their name on the structure. Someone else typically manages the operations. I suggest you read the investor filings. Disney own and manages all their properties.



Seriously, you need to stop proving that you know absolutely nothing about any facet of the hospitality industry.  Yet another thing you have backward.  In the hotel franchise world, owners PAY franchisors for the use of their names, brands, and reservation portals.  Marriott fetches among the highest franchise fee rates in the industry, and for good reason:  They have built a strong and trusted brand.

But to reiterate, this has NOTHING to do with the topic at hand, because this thread is about timeshare systems and resorts, not hotel chains.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> if you know anything about the hospitality industry


Friend, you are posting in a forum absolutely full of people who not only know something about the hospitality industry, but people who pore over the 10Qs, quarterlies, and annuals for resorts at which they do not even own looking for any small advantage they can find in using their timeshares, and have been doing that for years and years now. Some of these people have (had) careers in that industry, served on the boards of HOAs of timeshares, etc. etc. So you might want to think twice before snarky little comments like that.

And, what those people are telling you is that unlike the hotel side of the business, the timeshare side of the Marriott world is managed entirely by the legal entity that is VAC. That is separate from the legal entity that is MAR, but that is only because the latter spun off the former for stock price manipulation; they are still for all intents and purposes one thing.

You've been asked to share specifically which Marriott _timeshare_ resort you have expeirenced that compared so unfavorably to DVC, and have yet to answer that question. Until you tell me otherwise, I'll assume that means you have stayed at precisely zero of them.



paxsarah said:


> This is a little bit of "tell me you don't understand how timeshare exchanges work without telling me you don't understand how timeshare exchanges work."


Everyone has their weird success story. Here's mine.

In '13 or maybe '14, I got a 1BR at BCV. It was just sitting in open inventory. It was under a Wyndham RCI promotion and discounted less than a mid-season studio normally costs.

*It was over Halloween and during Food & Wine. (!)*

If I owned DVC, I would have had to scratch and claw to get that booking, and even then would have had to have had some luck and maybe sacrificed a chicken. But, due to some sequence of strange and unlikely events, there I was on a whim. I'd say it was due to clean living, but that was well before I got sober, so that's certainly not it!


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> A second point on which you are simply wrong:
> 
> Although the Marriott Vacation Club Weeks side of the house does not have a waitlist system, the Marriott Destination Club points side does in fact have one and many DC Points members have reported successfully using it.


My in laws are platinum mvc owners and there is no waitlist system.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> My in laws are platinum mvc owners and there is no waitlist system.


With Marriott weeks, there is no waitlist system. The post was referring to DC points where owners can waitlist for a reservation.


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Friend, you are posting in a forum absolutely full of people who not only know something about the hospitality industry, but people who pore over the 10Qs, quarterlies, and annuals for resorts at which they do not even own looking for any small advantage they can find in using their timeshares, and have been doing that for years and years now. Some of these people have (had) careers in that industry, served on the boards of HOAs of timeshares, etc. etc. So you might want to think twice before snarky little comments like that.
> 
> And, what those people are telling you is that unlike the hotel side of the business, the timeshare side of the Marriott world is managed entirely by the legal entity that is VAC. That is separate from the legal entity that is MAR, but that is only because the latter spun off the former for stock price manipulation; they are still for all intents and purposes one thing.
> 
> ...


Listen friends, my in laws are platinum Mvc owners and we own vistana and dvc. We’ve traveled tons stayed at several mvc in Orlando, Myrtle beach, Hilton head, Oahu, Maui, NJ, Marco Island, NYC pulse….. not impressed guys. The rooms are plain, the furnishings are gross, customer service is terrible or average, there were definitely “findings” of some sort in the bathrooms, they all smell dingy and not one had been recently refurbished. You all seem to know a lot about all brands except Disney and that’s fine. Don’t take up dvc rooms from others who have a much better appreciation for Disney. You get what you pay for. Marriott = quantity; Disney = QUALITY. Oh and the maintenance fees for mvc and how much they go up each year are a lot more in comparison.


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Seriously, you need to stop proving that you know absolutely nothing about any facet of the hospitality industry.  Yet another thing you have backward.  In the hotel franchise world, owners PAY franchisors for the use of their names, brands, and reservation portals.  Marriott fetches among the highest franchise fee rates in the industry, and for good reason:  They have built a strong and trusted brand.
> 
> But to reiterate, this has NOTHING to do with the topic at hand, because this thread is about timeshare systems and resorts, not hotel chains.


I don’t care, Marriott is overrated and is only good for the quantity. They have the most amount of hotels and timeshare properties. I’d rather stay in a Hilton or Hyatt timeshare. Marriott is quantity over quality at the end of the day. Totally overrated.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Listen friends, my in laws are platinum Mvc owners and we own vistana and dvc. We’ve traveled tons stayed at several mvc in Orlando, Myrtle beach, Hilton head, Oahu, Maui, NJ, Marco Island, NYC pulse….. not impressed guys. The rooms are plain, the furnishings are gross, customer service is terrible or average, there were definitely “findings” of some sort in the bathrooms, they all smell dingy and not one had been recently refurbished. You all seem to know a lot about all brands except Disney and that’s fine. Don’t take up dvc rooms from others who have a much better appreciation for Disney. You get what you pay for. Marriott = quantity; Disney = QUALITY. Oh and the maintenance fees for mvc and how much they go up each year are a lot more in comparison.



Once again, you're lecturing a panel of veteran timeshare owners and travelling with bad information and using your veteran timeshare ownership as your authority.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> I don’t care, Marriott is overrated and is only good for the quantity. They have the most amount of hotels and timeshare properties. I’d rather stay in a Hilton or Hyatt timeshare. Marriott is quantity over quality at the end of the day. Totally overrated.



Okay, I'm out. /Ignore


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Yeah, if you know anything about the hospitality industry, the brands pay the brick and mortar owners to slap their name on the buildings. Marriott pays the owner to put their name on the structure. Someone else typically manages the operations. I suggest you read the investor filings. Disney own and manages all their properties.



Again, you're simply wrong.

Marriott Vacations Worldwide (VAC stock,) is the timeshare company under which Marriott Vacation Club-branded timeshares and several others fall. As the developer/manager, MVW owns and manages all timeshare intervals which have not been sold to owners or conveyed to any of the Trusts that have been established by the companies which come under the MVW umbrella (which Trusts consist of the underlying intervals that support sales.) MVW also owns equal shares to the common areas of every Marriott-branded timeshare, and holds the rights to improve/expand all common areas.

Prior to the change in corporate structure that spun-off the timeshare segment to the new MVW company, Marriott Vacation Club-branded timeshares came under the Marriott, Int'l (MAR stock) hotel company's umbrella. In neither corporate structure have the timeshares ever been franchised to outside owners or managers.

What you're describing routinely happens in the majority of hotel company structures, that the individual hotels are franchised under separate ownership with each individual franchise owner paying a fee to MAR for licensing/name branding and inclusion in MAR's reservation system as well as other items. VAC also pays a fee to MAR for licensing/branding/IT systems but as an affiliate, not as franchisers.

You're correct that Disney-branded hotels come under the Disney umbrella, which makes them an outlier in the industry, but you're absolutely wrong in claiming that Marriott timeshares are or ever have been franchised. Like DVC, MVW as the developer owns unsold/unconveyed intervals until they're purchased/conveyed, and MVW manages every Marriott-branded timeshare. Perhaps it's you who should be reading the investor filings for MAR and VAC, before making any more claims that are simply false.

You have made a very strong effort to prove that DVC is THE superior timeshare company in all the industry, but you're hurting your own cause by telling lies about the other companies. Besides, even if you knew and told the truth it would still be a futile effort because we all have favorites, sometimes for intangible reasons. Now that your untruths about Marriott timeshares have been cleared up by several experienced long-time Marriott owners, it is time to take the focus of this thread off of the DVC v. MVW topic and back on to the topic of DVC re-affiliating with Interval International. If you must continue it, please note the TUG Rules and try to do it a little more courteously.


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> Again, you're simply wrong.
> 
> Marriott Vacations Worldwide (VAC stock,) is the timeshare company under which Marriott Vacation Club-branded timeshares and several others fall. As the developer/manager, MVW owns and manages all timeshare intervals which have not been sold to owners or conveyed to any of the Trusts that have been established by the companies which come under the MVW umbrella (which Trusts consist of the underlying intervals that support sales.) MVW also owns rights to the common areas of every Marriott-branded timeshare. Prior to the change in corporate structure that separated the timeshare segment to the new MVW company, Marriott Vacation Club-branded timeshares came under the Marriott, Int'l (MAR stock) hotel company's umbrella.
> 
> ...


Could care less how Marriott operates. The experience is inconsistent and terrible. They most certainly do not refurbish every 5 years like you all are claiming. From personal experience they’re all terrible. The Maui Marriott vacation club property looked like a dump. The Hyatt is 1000x nicer.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Could care less how Marriott operates. The experience is inconsistent and terrible. They most certainly do not refurbish every 5 years like you all are claiming. From personal experience they’re all terrible. The Maui Marriott vacation club property looked like a dump. The Hyatt is 1000x nicer.


How Marriott operates was the whole basis for your argument as to why you thought the resorts were inconsistent.

I have not seen the Hyatt in Maui, but would probably agree that it is nicer than the Marriott. It is also 18 years newer. The Hyatt Maui is also an outlier in their system. They seem to have a few very high end resorts and the others are just about on par with Marriott. We have been to two Hyatt properties (Coconut Plantation and Windward Point) and they are certainly not any better than any Marriott unit we have been in.

It seems you always stay in the oldest refurbished unit. You must not be staying as an owner. They most certainly do have a 5/10 year refurbishment cycle at most resorts. DVC has shown that they certainly aren't up to par on the refurbishment cycle. Riviera is also their newest resort, so one would expect it to be top notch. The units are only a couple years old. Though the balconies are tiny. That is one thing where DVC definitely lacks, postage stamp sized patio/balconies.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> My in laws are platinum mvc owners and there is no waitlist system.



In the Marriott systems "Platinum" can either refer to a status tier in the MAR hotel company's Bonvoy customer loyalty program, or, a high-demand calendar season in several of the VAC timeshare resort calendars. If your in-laws are Plat status in Bonvoy, that has nothing to do with ownership in Marriott timeshares. If your in-laws own a Platinum-season Week in a Marriott timeshare, if that Week is enrolled in the Destination Club then they most certainly are eligible to use the waitlist function when they elect DC Points for their enrolled Week.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Could care less how Marriott operates. The experience is inconsistent and terrible. They most certainly do not refurbish every 5 years like you all are claiming. From personal experience they’re all terrible. The Maui Marriott vacation club property looked like a dump. The Hyatt is 1000x nicer.



It's "couldn't," not "could," unless you're saying that you do care about how Marriott operates? Regardless, perhaps you'll stop telling untruths about how Marriott operates in order to bolster your argument that DVC is apparently THE MOST PERFECT timeshare in the entire world. You're certainly entitled to your opinion, as is everyone else participating in this thread.


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> How Marriott operates was the whole basis for your argument as to why you thought the resorts were inconsistent.
> 
> I have not seen the Hyatt in Maui, but would probably agree that it is nicer than the Marriott. It is also 18 years newer. The Hyatt Maui is also an outlier in their system. They seem to have a few very high end resorts and the others are just about on par with Marriott. We have been to two Hyatt properties (Coconut Plantation and Windward Point) and they are certainly not any better than any Marriott unit we have been in.
> 
> It seems you always stay in the oldest refurbished unit. You must not be staying as an owner. They most certainly do have a 5/10 year refurbishment cycle at most resorts. DVC has shown that they certainly aren't up to par on the refurbishment cycle. Riviera is also their newest resort, so one would expect it to be top notch. The units are only a couple years old. Though the balconies are tiny. That is one thing where DVC definitely lacks, postage stamp sized patio/balconies.


I stay with my in laws who are platinum owners. I’m sharing my experiences with you all and thus how it has influenced my perspective on the Marriott brand in general. Not a big fan. When they announced acquisition of Vistana we were not happy.


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> In the Marriott systems "Platinum" can either refer to a status tier in the MAR hotel company's Bonvoy customer loyalty program, or, a high-demand calendar season in several of the VAC timeshare resort calendars. If your in-laws are Plat status in Bonvoy, that has nothing to do with ownership in Marriott timeshares. If your in-laws own a Platinum-season Week in a Marriott timeshare, if that Week is enrolled in the Destination Club then they most certainly are eligible to use the waitlist function when they elect DC Points for their enrolled Week.


Again, platinum mvc owners. I do know what I’m talking about. Never said anything about bonvoy status.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> I stay with my in laws who are platinum owners. I’m sharing my experiences with you all and thus how it has influenced my perspective on the Marriott brand in general. Not a big fan. When they announced acquisition of Vistana we were not happy.


Fair enough, but you don't seem to be equally open to the opinions that others have of DVC resorts.


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> It's "couldn't," not "could," unless you're saying that you do care about how Marriott operates? Regardless, perhaps you'll stop telling untruths about how Marriott operates in order to bolster your argument that DVC is apparently THE MOST PERFECT timeshare in the entire world. You're certainly entitled to your opinion, as is everyone else participating in this thread.


Yes, dvc is the best timeshare IMO and many others. They have 15 properties vs Marriott 65. Disney’s brand is all about quality. You get what you pay for. Not sure what Marriott does with all the revenue but they certainly do not reinvest back into their properties. You can see how desperate they are in their sales tactics. Dvc just stands by and has many interested parties flocking to them. They don’t need to tell lies or manipulate or strong arm in the presentations. Sorry for the incorrect grammar. I do have a day job and other things going on. Also can’t help that Apples auto correct is terrible. Yet another overrated company but we won’t go there.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Again, platinum mvc owners. I do know what I’m talking about. Never said anything about bonvoy status.


Do you mean they own weeks in Platinum season? In that case, Platinum, silver, gold, it doesn't really matter in this context.


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Do you mean they own weeks in Platinum season? In that case, Platinum, silver, gold, it doesn't really matter in this context.


Wow lol, if you knew so much and are a veteran in the hospitality industry you would know. Platinum mvc status refers to how many total points they own.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Wow lol, if you knew so much and are a veteran in the hospitality industry you would know. Platinum mvc status refers to how many total points they own.


It certainly does not. See the post above this one (#156). I think someone else needs to do a little research.


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> View attachment 43234


Yes, Presidential is what I meant. Guess I couldn’t get my “P’s” straight today. Go ahead and cancel me!!! Lol


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Again, platinum mvc owners. I do know what I’m talking about. Never said anything about bonvoy status.





dioxide45 said:


> Do you mean they own weeks in Platinum season? In that case, Platinum, silver, gold, it doesn't really matter in this context.





ndang3 said:


> Wow lol, if you knew so much and are a veteran in the hospitality industry you would know. Platinum mvc status refers to how many total points they own.



The chart in Post #156 and linked here shows that the status tiers in the Marriott timeshare points system are: Owner, Select, Executive, Presidential and Chairman's Club. "Platinum" is not an option.

If what they own is a Platinum seasonal calendar Week and it is enrolled in the Destination Club, then they do certainly have access to the waitlist system if/when they elect DC Points for their enrolled week.

If they are "Platinum" status in the hotel company's customer loyalty program, it has no bearing on the timeshares.

_*Now, as a TUG moderator*: This thread has been hijacked enough with the DVC v. Marriott nonsense, but as we all know there are Marriott owners who are perfectly happy doing this every day and twice on Sundays. If this vein continues I'll be separating out the nonsense to a new thread because it's not helping those who are coming to this thread to learn about DVC's re-affiliation with II as their external exchange company._


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> It certainly does not. See the post above this one (#156). I think someone else needs to do a little research.


Seriously, not high on my priority list dude. Platinum presidential whatever. Obviously presidential is what I meant. Marriott will just change all of it when they merge the Vistana owners in at some point. The merger closed in 2019? And it’s been almost 3 years still no consolidation. Can’t get their act together. Yet Disney rolled out a brand new park reservation system within months after covid began…


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 7, 2021)

...stepped away for a few minutes to pop another batch of popcorn.  Still complete craziness going on over here?



ndang3 said:


> Seriously, not high on my priority list dude. Platinum presidential whatever. Obviously presidential is what I meant. Marriott will just change all of it when they merge the Vistana owners in at some point. The merger closed in 2019? And it’s been almost 3 years still no consolidation. Can’t get their act together. Yet Disney rolled out a brand new park reservation system within months after covid began…



I guess so.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Seriously, not high on my priority list dude. Platinum presidential whatever. Obviously presidential is what I meant. Marriott will just change all of it when they merge the Vistana owners in at some point. The merger closed in 2019? And it’s been almost 3 years still no consolidation. Can’t get their act together. Yet Disney rolled out a brand new park reservation system within months after covid began…


They are Presidential? That is a lot of Marriott ownership. Perhaps we should ask what they think about the resorts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Seriously, not high on my priority list dude. Platinum presidential whatever. Obviously presidential is what I meant. Marriott will just change all of it when they merge the Vistana owners in at some point. The merger closed in 2019? And it’s been almost 3 years still no consolidation. Can’t get their act together. Yet Disney rolled out a brand new park reservation system within months after covid began…



But Marriott wasn't forced to stop selling any of its timeshares while correcting their mistake of underfunding the initial Maintenance Fees such that MF's in a single resort are assessed based on the date of purchase as subsidized or not. That was DVC. That is Aulani. That was a major industry error and one that no other timeshare company has made. Obviously, DVC has had its own problems getting its act together.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> I stay with my in laws who are platinum owners. I’m sharing my experiences with you all and thus how it has influenced my perspective on the Marriott brand in general. Not a big fan. When they announced acquisition of Vistana we were not happy.


THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS MARRIOTT PLATINUM OWNERS.  I INTENTIONALLY BOLD MY POST BECAUSE YOU ARE OBVIOUSLY NOT READING AND UNDERSTANDING OTHER PEOPLE'S POSTS.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 7, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> But Marriott wasn't forced to stop selling any of its timeshares while correcting their mistake of underfunding the initial Maintenance Fees such that MF's in a single resort are assessed based on the date of purchase as subsidized or not. That was DVC. That is Aulani. That was a major industry error and one that no other timeshare company has made. Obviously, DVC has had its own problems getting its act together.



I believe Worldmark had a similar issue with a very small number of its owners, I don't remember the details.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

We should probably stop feeding this. @ndang3 has other work to do that we are taking them away from.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 7, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS MARIOTT PLATINUM OWNERS.  I INTENTIONALLY BOLD MY POST BECAUSE YOU ARE OBVIOUSLY NOT READING AND UNDERSTANDING OTHER PEOPLE'S POSTS.



I have a feeling he stayed with them in a Courtyard or some such with his in-laws Bonvoy points, and is conflating that experience with MVC.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> I believe Worldmark had a similar issue with a very small number of its owners, I don't remember the details.



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> But Marriott wasn't forced to stop selling any of its timeshares while correcting their mistake of underfunding the initial Maintenance Fees such that MF's in a single resort are assessed based on the date of purchase as subsidized or not. That was DVC. That is Aulani. That was a major industry error and one that no other timeshare company has made. Obviously, DVC has had its own problems getting its act together.


Well I would hope Marriott would know more about that than Disney. Disney has a bazillion other LOB’s they focus on. Marriott is 100% hospitality.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> I have a feeling he stayed with them in a Courtyard or some such with his in-laws Bonvoy points, and is conflating that experience with MVC.


Wrong!


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

Ty1on said:


>


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> View attachment 43235


What does Marriott “own”? A bunch of buildings they can’t manage or maintain.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Well I would hope Marriott would know more about that than Disney. Disney has a bazillion other LOB’s they focus on. Marriott is 100% hospitality.


You do realize that DVC is a segment within Disney overall and has its own set of management whose 100% responsibility is to managing Disney Vacation Club operations. No different than how things work at Marriott Vacation Club or Vistana.


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

This has been really entertaining guys. Came on this thread to share my opinion since I own a few different brands including dvc and my relatives own a lot of mvc so have affiliated experience there. Clearly you are all loyal mvc owners which is great. My point was that you will see that dvc owners will benefit more from the II exchange than you all will be able to get into dvc. But since Disney is sub par to Marriott lol then there shouldn’t be any issues. Stay in your Marriott and enjoy!!!!


----------



## ndang3 (Dec 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> You do realize that DVC is a segment within Disney overall and has its own set of management whose 100% responsibility is to managing Disney Vacation Club operations. No different than how things work at Marriott Vacation Club or Vistana.


Wrong, vistana and mvc uses other companies to manage their properties. Next time you stay at mvc ask the manager at that resort. And yes I know Disney manages their own properties - thats what makes the Disney experience great and consistent.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

_*Moderator Note*: [As promised, this exercise in futility has been moved from a different thread (and I had to lock both while doing it because they were moving too fast!) I expect this thread will die a slow death due to boredom but until then, please follow the TUG Rules or your posts will be deleted.]_


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

Time for the fun to resume...


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> This has been really entertaining guys. Came on this thread to share my opinion since I own a few different brands including dvc and my relatives own a lot of mvc so have affiliated experience there. Clearly you are all loyal mvc owners which is great. My point was that you will see that dvc owners will benefit more from the II exchange than you all will be able to get into dvc. But since Disney is sub par to Marriott lol then there shouldn’t be any issues. Stay in your Marriott and enjoy!!!!


Some could say you are blinded by your loyalty? It goes both ways, no?


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Wrong, vistana and mvc uses other companies to manage their properties. Next time you stay at mvc ask the manager at that resort. And yes I know Disney manages their own properties - thats what makes the Disney experience great and consistent.



Hmmmm. If you're so sure that Marriott Vacations Worldwide does not self-manage the Marriott-branded timeshares that come under its umbrella, despite all Marriott owners here telling you that they do, you tell us who exactly is managing the Marriott timeshares? And don't say franchisees - because no Marriott timeshare is owned by any other hospitality entity. None. Zero. Zilch.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

Apparently DVC saw some value in the Marriott, Westin, Sheraton and Hyatt timeshare resorts. Otherwise they probably wouldn't have moved affiliation to Interval International. Certainly if they thought these were substandard properties, they wouldn't want their members exchanging into them?


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Well I would hope Marriott would know more about that than Disney. Disney has a bazillion other LOB’s they focus on. Marriott is 100% hospitality.


So now what you're telling us in your effort to prove DVC's overall superiority, is that Disney has grown to be too big a business such that major errors should be expected in their development/management of the Disney-branded timeshares?

Okay. Seems to me that's not actually a ringing endorsement, but okay.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 7, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> My in laws are platinum mvc owners and there is no waitlist system.


.....nevermind


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 7, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> So now what you're telling us in your effort to prove DVC's overall superiority, is that Disney has grown to be too big a business such that major errors should be expected in their development/management of the Disney-branded timeshares?
> 
> Okay. Seems to me that's not actually a ringing endorsement, but okay.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 7, 2021)

I noticed a response above that brought up "loyalty."  I wanted to point out that I have no ownership in MVC.  I'm actually loyal to a different system, and for a reason that doesn't prioritize resort quality.

Once contracts are sold, the overwhelmingly main profit source of the operations arm of a timeshare or vacations club is management fees it receives for, well, managing the property.  Developer gets contract sales revenue, of course, loan interest, some other financing related fees.  But there is money made in the management itself, and this is not something the timeshare companies farm out.  Not only would that mean giving up a huge revenue chunk, the company would also be delegating control over its brand perception.

If I had the money to burn, I would definitely want into DVC first, and then MVC.  Not because DVC is better, but because we like being in Disney.  Yes, DVC has quality resorts, but that wouldn't be my impetus for owning DVC.  Alas, I don't have the money to burn, so all I can do is admire BOTH systems and their owners from afar.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 7, 2021)

Just my 2 cents from a person who has spent WAY TOO MUCH time in Orlando timeshares.

If you are doing a Disney vacation, you can't beat the convienance of staying on property
If you are doing an Orlando vacation, then the Marriott MVC resorts are the way to go


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 7, 2021)

I used to own over 600 DVC points. I loved the villas at Animal Kingdom and Aulani as well as the resorts. I was not so impressed with the villas at Boardwalk or Polynesian. I owned a lot of points at Grand Floridian but unfortunately, I never ended up staying there. The interiors looked very nice there. I sold my points a couple years after purchasing them mainly because I am not so into Orlando. So for me, the resorts and rooms were nice but not the locations, except for Aulani. I probably should have kept those points but I figured we could stay at Marriott Ko Olina when we went to Oahu. Plus I figured we would not visit Oahu all that often since we like to vary where we go. Overall, I liked the interiors of the villas at Animal Kingdom and Aulani better than comparable villas at Marriott or Westin. We stayed at Marriott Grande last summer. I really was not at all impressed with the quality of the villas. In general, I hate the couches in the Marriotts because the cushions do not stay in place. I think they must purchase low quality couches that do not hold up to high usage. That might be why Marriott needs to refurbish more frequently.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 7, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> I used to own over 600 DVC points. I loved the villas at Animal Kingdom and Aulani as well as the resorts. I was not so impressed with the villas at Boardwalk or Polynesian. I owned a lot of points at Grand Floridian but unfortunately, I never ended up staying there. The interiors looked very nice there. I sold my points a couple years after purchasing them mainly because I am not so into Orlando. So for me, the resorts and rooms were nice but not the locations, except for Aulani. I probably should have kept those points but I figured we could stay at Marriott Ko Olina when we went to Oahu. Plus I figured we would not visit Oahu all that often since we like to vary where we go. Overall, I liked the interiors of the villas at Animal Kingdom and Aulani better than comparable villas at Marriott or Westin. We stayed at Marriott Grande last summer. I really was not at all impressed with the quality of the villas. In general, I hate the couches in the Marriotts because the cushions do not stay in place. I think they must purchase low quality couches that do not hold up to high usage. That might be why Marriott needs to refurbish more frequently.


I can fully respect a qualitative opinion of one resort over another.  What I took issue with above is using an egregious lack of understanding of a system to denigrate the system.


----------



## davidvel (Dec 7, 2021)

Fyi everyone, if you didn't know, *ndang3 *thinks Marriott sucks and DVC is the greatest.


----------



## Dean (Dec 7, 2021)

I own DVC and Marriott plus Bluegreen.  I bought DVC resale in 1994 as my first timeshares and have owned as many as 885 points down to 432 now  I've stayed many weeks a year in timeshares often with multiple units per week, this past summer we had 15 units at Grande Ocean.  I feel I can spend 2 hours at a resort and get more real information than most do staying there for a week.  IMO DVC resort quality is more consistent than MVC though not by a lot.  If you exclude some of the lower end MVC properties, maybe 6-8, the units overall are better for Marriott than DVC.  The units tend to be larger and there is no comparison when looking at studios.  Disney wins in 2 areas and 2 areas only IMO, location for the park linked resorts and theming.  And theming has taken a step backwards as the updates for some of the resorts of recent years have been more generic.  In addition MVC wills hands down in 2 other areas, unit maintenance and on site service.  It's not uncommon with DVC to ask for something that should be in the room but isn't and it take an hour and sometimes, it never comes.  With MVC I can't think of a time when it took more than 15 minutes to get items even during Covid times.  DVC has also gotten even more heavy handed with resale limitations than MVC, if that's possible.  Aulani is definitely a cut above but HHI and VB fall below reasonable MVC comparisons, esp HHI.  

I love DVC and I love MVC but they excel in different things and each have their own issues.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 8, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Wow lol, if you knew so much and are a veteran in the hospitality industry you would know. Platinum mvc status refers to how many total points they own.


Being an owner in DVC, MVC and HGVC the only thing DVC has over there other 3 is location. Studio, 1br, 2br and 3br DVC rooms are smaller and less well equipped than the MVC timeshare units I have been in.

I love my DVC points and own at VGF, VGC, Aulani, SSR and HH. I pay for experience of staying on site and being immersed in the Disney experience. In my 15+ years of staying at various TS units, I have had service problems at all 3 branded TS. To make DVC being the end all and be all in TS is a little overboard in my opinion but you believe so. And you can certainly think so. I am sure you love your DVC and in your mind DVC can do no wrong. But please stop stating your misunderstandings as facts. 

For your information there is no such thing as a Platinum status ownership level at MVC. There is platinum level at the hotel loyalty program. I do OWN platinum weeks in the MVC program. I also own points with MVC and have waitlisted a few times so when you state their is no waitlist with MVC, you are misinformed.

Your opinions about what you prefer is fine. That what makes TS enjoyable for all of us. But to quote obvious wrong facts, like platinum ownership in MVC, please stop with your "facts".

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Dec 8, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> But Marriott wasn't forced to stop selling any of its timeshares while correcting their mistake of underfunding the initial Maintenance Fees such that MF's in a single resort are assessed based on the date of purchase as subsidized or not. That was DVC. That is Aulani. That was a major industry error and one that no other timeshare company has made. Obviously, DVC has had its own problems getting its act together.


I for one am glad this happened. I own quiet a few of these subsidized points. CHEAPEST maintenance fees per point in the DVC system! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Dec 8, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> Yes, dvc is the best timeshare IMO and many others. They have 15 properties vs Marriott 65. Disney’s brand is all about quality. You get what you pay for. Not sure what Marriott does with all the revenue but they certainly do not reinvest back into their properties. You can see how desperate they are in their sales tactics. Dvc just stands by and has many interested parties flocking to them. They don’t need to tell lies or manipulate or strong arm in the presentations. Sorry for the incorrect grammar. I do have a day job and other things going on. Also can’t help that Apples auto correct is terrible. Yet another overrated company but we won’t go there.


I exchanged into AKL and the quality was not as nice as the Marriott grand vista I was at the week prior. Heck, the new renovated room at SVR I’m currently in now is much nicer than that AKL room.

Ive stayed in excellent Marriott rooms. I’ve stayed in terrible DVC rooms. At the end of the day we all like what we like. My favorite place is the Harborside at Atlantis. The quality of the room is sub par when comparing it to most other timeshares in the system, but it’s still my favorite.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 8, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Apparently DVC saw some value in the Marriott, Westin, Sheraton and Hyatt timeshare resorts. Otherwise they probably wouldn't have moved affiliation to Interval International. Certainly if they thought these were substandard properties, they wouldn't want their members exchanging into them?


Exactly!!  …. They specifically said this in their dang letter lol


ndang3 said:


> This has been really entertaining guys. Came on this thread to share my opinion since I own a few different brands including dvc and my relatives own a lot of mvc so have affiliated experience there. Clearly you are all loyal mvc owners which is great. My point was that you will see that dvc owners will benefit more from the II exchange than you all will be able to get into dvc. But since Disney is sub par to Marriott lol then there shouldn’t be any issues. Stay in your Marriott and enjoy!!!!



Looks like even “Bill” thinks Marriott is quality enough to be specially curated high end resorts selected especially for DVC members. If “DVC members will benefit more from II” as you say, and the high-quality resorts curated for DVC members consist of Marriott, Westin, Hyatt, and Sheraton, does that mean you’re saying that those resorts are better than DVC? Sounds like it to me. 

“Through Interval International, you will have access to thousands of resorts including a specially curated portfolio of high-quality properties selected especially for Members. This expanded portfolio includes well-known resorts offered by *Marriott, Sheraton, Hyatt and Westin,* to name a few.
We’re excited to continue to provide you and your family with a whole new world of vacation possibilities!

All the best,





William C. “Bill” Diercksen”


----------



## pchung6 (Dec 9, 2021)

Did anyone stay at both Marriott Ko Olina and Aulani before, and can make comparisons between the two?


----------



## Dean (Dec 9, 2021)

pchung6 said:


> Did anyone stay at both Marriott Ko Olina and Aulani before, and can make comparisons between the two?


I haven't stayed at both but I've stayed at Ko Olina and spent time at Aulani including visiting a couple of rooms.  IMO Aulani is nicer but it's mostly related to theming and not by a ton.  They do have more food options.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 9, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Fair enough, but you don't seem to be equally open to the opinions that others have of DVC resorts.



I agree with you about DVC. I only would book SSR through RCI because it was $1,000 for the whole week. The ONLY thing you can't do at a DVC resort while visiting is swim in the pool. I'd rather pay less for the room and use the extra money saved to splurge on something else. The room itself doesn't justify the price. Stay at Bonnet Creek in a 1 bedroom during the weekdays for $55 a night and make dining reservations at Riviera or something. Bonnet Creek has better pools than Riviera anyways and they're a 3 min drive apart. Bonnet Creek room + pool + dinner at Topolino's Terrace is still cheaper than just a deluxe studio at Riviera without the dinner.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 9, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I agree with you about DVC. I only would book SSR through RCI because it was $1,000 for the whole week. The ONLY thing you can't do at a DVC resort while visiting is swim in the pool. I'd rather pay less for the room and use the extra money saved to splurge on something else. The room itself doesn't justify the price. Stay at Bonnet Creek in a 1 bedroom during the weekdays for $55 a night and make dining reservations at Riviera or something. Bonnet Creek has better pools than Riviera anyways and they're a 3 min drive apart. Bonnet Creek room + pool + dinner at Topolino's Terrace is still cheaper than just a deluxe studio at Riviera without the dinner.


I’ve eaten at topolinos 4 times and Each time I stayed off site. It was very easy to get to from Sheraton Resort.  It will be interesting to see what T&L does with RCI without DVC. Will they deposit more Wyndham units for exchange?

I agree with you on the riviera resort. The pools look very nice, but extremely small. I’d much rather stay off site unless I was going to be in the parks every day I was there which isn’t the case. I typically spend half the time at the pools. For that fact, lakeshore reserve is absolutely the best even though it’s the farthest from Disney compared to others being mentioned


----------



## littlestar (Dec 9, 2021)

pchung6 said:


> Did anyone stay at both Marriott Ko Olina and Aulani before, and can make comparisons between the two?


We have stayed at both.  Aulani was nice - we were on a high floor.  We heard from some people staying on lower floors that they had problems with “real” mice.  We didn’t have any problems with mice up high.  Theming and pools and lazy river were great.  I liked Marriott’s KoOlina resort the best. It had an understated elegance and calmness to it that I fell in love with.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 9, 2021)

pchung6 said:


> Did anyone stay at both Marriott Ko Olina and Aulani before, and can make comparisons between the two?


Having been to both resorts as owners and exchangers at both resorts we prefer MKO. Now we might be a little jaded as we stay here full time. We have had the lucky opportunity to stay for 3 months straight a few years ago at Aulani. The $190 a week fee irritated me as an owner of Aulani points.

Funny thing is that I got much better room assignment as an exchanger than owner. For those 13 exchange weeks we got top floor beautiful ocean views. It was a great deal as I used 3400(1 bedroom) or 4800(2 bedroom) HGVC points to stay a week plus the exchange and $190 fee. Came out to about $1500 a week for a 2br ocean view unit and $1200 a week for 1br unit.

Here at MKO have been usually assigned low floors and ok views as exchanger and points owner. I have a few reservations this year with my owner weeks and will see what I get assigned.

The reason MKO wins out for our family is that it is not as crazy here compared to Aulani. The pool area at Aulani is superb compared to MKO. But there is also the crowds and screaming young kids (that is fine as it is a family resort and great pool area). It was great when my son was 5 yrs old but now that he is 16 he is no longer interested. He used to spend hours at Aunties Beach house and the pools but as a teen is no longer interested. My take is it is great for a week to 10 days. Also was not a big fan of the long walk to the garage unlike here at MKO where the garage is attached to the tower and is much closer.

Rooms at MKO are larger and are better equipped kitchen wise. Themeing is non existent at MKO. You could be in Florida or Branson Missouri if just looking at MKO interiors. While Aulani is superbly done with lots of Hawaiiana and Disney touches. And the big pet peeve of my wife is that the door from living room to master bedroom is louvered and does not do much for sound emanating from living room.

This is off top of my head. If anyone has questions between both TS, I will gladly answer them.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 9, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> This has been really entertaining guys. Came on this thread to share my opinion since I own a few different brands including dvc and my relatives own a lot of mvc so have affiliated experience there. Clearly you are all loyal mvc owners which is great. My point was that you will see that dvc owners will benefit more from the II exchange than you all will be able to get into dvc. But since Disney is sub par to Marriott lol then there shouldn’t be any issues. Stay in your Marriott and enjoy!!!!



My question is why do you care ? What difference does it make ? Is your debate here going to change any minds ? Give it a rest.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 10, 2021)

littlestar said:


> We heard from some people staying on lower floors that they had problems with “real” mice.



Ha Ha, that took me a minute to get.    I was like fake mice????  Huh, then it dawned on me.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 10, 2021)

ndang3 said:


> This has been really entertaining guys. Came on this thread to share my opinion since I own a few different brands including dvc and my relatives own a lot of mvc so have affiliated experience there. Clearly you are all loyal mvc owners which is great. My point was that you will see that dvc owners will benefit more from the II exchange than you all will be able to get into dvc. But since Disney is sub par to Marriott lol then there shouldn’t be any issues. Stay in your Marriott and enjoy!!!!



In general, we are usually a very welcoming bunch of people.   But, I think the underlying issue here for the most part, we are all very seasoned in the Timeshare (not hotel, but timeshare) industry and some of your posts didn't referance the actual exchange or TS topic.  You reference internatl DVC exchanging and the Marriott brand (not MVC).     When there is misinformation, we will correct it.   

In the end, like someone else mentioned, we will all like what we like for our own person reasons.   It doesn't make it right or wrong.    We will all go on vacations and stay in properties with or without the mouse hanging around and enjoy our time.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 10, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Having been to both resorts as owners and exchangers at both resorts we prefer MKO. Now we might be a little jaded as we stay here full time. We have had the lucky opportunity to stay for 3 months straight a few years ago at Aulani. The $190 a week fee irritated me as an owner of Aulani points.
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk




Holy Moly, 3 MONTHS!    Dang, good for you


----------



## Quadmaniac (Dec 11, 2021)

mdurette said:


> Holy Moly, 3 MONTHS!    Dang, good for you



Frank is our power owner, I am utterly amazed by how many he has and been able to know the ins/outs of the systems to get such great value out of timeshares no matter the brand. I always enjoy talking timeshares with him in Ko Olina as he is such a wealth of knowledge!


----------

